# Dumb waiters



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Looking for references and places which still have dumb waiters. I'm not talking about the people, I'm talking about the contraption which carries food up or down if the kitchen is on a different level.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

my BIL has 2 in his home. What did you need to know? He has one for food/snacks and one for laundry


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yonah Schimmel's Knishery on Houston Street in NYC had them when we were there in '01.

http://www.knishery.com/main.htm

Interesting question, Kuan. Care to elaborate?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Friend of mine might need to build one.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My BIL is a home builder. I do remember him saying there were a few pro and cons about them. I remember him saying that they can be quite expensive if adding them to existing structure in the interior of the building.. Boxing them and installing in new contruction shouldn't be that bad. Location plays a role.I don't think the mechanics are all that costly. I'm sure exterior would be a lot less expensive then interior. Ya know if you had rooms on top of each other on an exterior wall, I would think it can almost be prefab, punching through for the doors. 
He has one that is SS that goes from the kitchen on the ground floor to a family/entertainment/bar room on the next floor to the movie room up stairs.
hth
pan


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Alot more popular in Europe, alot of places I've worked there had them. 

A regular elevator Company should have some literature on them, as well as large food eqpt/restaurant design places


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

http://www.home-elevator.net/products.htm This place has a model wtih do-it-yourself installation.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

There's a very interesting use of such a contraption in the original French film La Femme Nikita. It looked like a laundry chute originating in the kitchen and ending in the basement.

doc


----------

